# Safety netting for children



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking to purchase safety netting for the lifelines to keep two toddlers (3 1/2 yo) safe while we are on our extended cruise. Is there any netting that is better than another? This would be used on a 41 foot Lord Nelson. Any advice would be appreciated.
Kim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Plastimo makes a good netting. The BoatUS catalog has it and I suspect West Marine as well.

You don''t happen to be at Herrington Harbor in the Chesapeake Bay do you? There is a Lord Nelson with kids on it there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fourknots,
Thanks for the advice. Our boat is in Port Royal, S.C. now but we will be leaving in a few weeks for the Chesapeake. We''ll have to look for the other Lord Nelson up there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Let me know if you make it to the mid-Cheasapeake area. Herrington harbor is a nice transient marina (pool, even a kiddie pool), though expensive as they all are. We live in a marina right next to it. Last year we made the trip from NC. If I remember, a Lord Nelson draws a lot of water. We draw 6 ft and grounded a couple of times. Just watch the current around the inlets and you should be fine. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Koene (Apr 30, 2003)

We just returned from a three year Atlantic circut with our 5 year old son. He was 2 1/2 when we left. We never had netting on the boat. My husband felt that is was false security. Instead we always used life jackets and harness. Plus he learned to swim by three years old. Also he knew Never to go on deck. In the meantime, kiddies with netting were often seen crawling monkey style up the netting. Also one child fell over board, at anchor, because the netting became damaged by the sun. Now what netting Is great for is saving toys! After three years that is all that we lost overboard. Good luck, Cindy


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Good advice from Cindy; I think that netting alone is poor seamanship. It is highly susceptible to uv damage and kids, being kids, will try their best to go over, under and thru it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the advice. That''s a perspective I didn''t think about. Sounds like you''ve sailed alot with your son. Do you have any hints for dealing with toddlers on board?


----------



## Koene (Apr 30, 2003)

prussell,

Whenever I read about what do with children on board, it never seemed to work for us. Legos and small toys seem to be the best since they can easily be taken along with you. We loved our unbrella stroller because we could take it everywhere. In fact, we wore it out. Had we known, we would have taken two. However, this may not be true for you. 

I found traveling on a boat with children had some advantages. In many island countries, the local people enjoy children and it helps break the ice. It also softens many officals while you are doing paperwork. On the other side, it also limits your activities. You may not be able to go climbing up waterfalls, or join the late night cruiser get togethers. Also I found that other cruisers were either kid friendly, sort of grandma and grandpas. Or they were anti-kid, as in been there, done that-stay away.

We met the most children in the Bahamas. Then we did not see children for six months. Then kids for two months and then no kids six months. That was really hard when you only have one on board. Plus we did not follow the traditional cruising route that many families follow. We came back because socialization with other children was really needed for both him and myself. 

I still debate whether it would have been better to go when he was older or younger. Both sides have their advantages. Since you do not know what tomorrow will bring, it is best to go today. Cindy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cindy,
Thanks for the advice. The boys play well together and I think it''s a big plus that they can entertain each other. I''m sure the new sites, etc. will also help keep them occupied so even if they don''t have many toys they''ll still keep busy.
Kim


----------

